# (ID) Chocolate Lab Stud



## dukxdog (Jan 3, 2008)

Arrowhead's You're It SH is a hunter's dog. He has strong drive with a great willingness to please. He is both an excellent waterfowl and upland dog. His pedigree is full of Field Champions and Master Hunters including FC AFC Barracuda Blue MH. He is a son of Mountain's Top Wooden Nickel MH. 
"Tag" is CNM "clear", EIC "clear", OFA "excellent" and CERF "normal". He weighs a fit 72 pounds. Tag is a proven stud who is DNA registered as required by AKC for sires with more than seven breedings. Booking fee for Chocolate or Black is $100 with $500 due when pups are born. *I would like to get a pup from one of the litters if bred to a SH or MH in trade for a breeding.* If you would like to leave your female during breeding I have an excellent facility for boarding. 
Please contact me if you have an interest. Bobby 208-709-2919 or [email protected]


----------

